# Mit oder Ohne Unterwäsche unter der Radhose



## DigitalDuck (13. April 2006)

Also was ist besser wenn man shorts unter die normale hose mit polster drunter zieht oder wenn man sie weg lässt.....??

Ich freu mich über jeden tipp...


p.s. ich will halt längere touren fahren und finde, das es ohne short unhygeniesch ist...
und noch ne frage... welche sitzcreme könnt ihr empfehlen..

mfg DD


----------



## DH-Ralli (13. April 2006)

Touren: definitiv ohne.

Mach doch noch eine Umfrage dazu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroun (13. April 2006)

insider tip: wenn schon "mit" unterhose, dann solltest du sie über der Bikehose tragen...schaut zwar etwas uncool aus aber der sitzkomfort ist um welten besser....


----------



## Jobal (13. April 2006)

sufu?

Wenn Du Unterwäsche drunterziehst, kannst Du auch die Radhose weglassen 

Gruß Jobal


----------



## HB76 (13. April 2006)

immer ohne, ist doch klar. weil wie oben schon gesagt is de radhose sonst nutzlos. ich wees beim ersten mal fühlt man sich komisch aber keine angst durch die hose kann keiner durchschauen. erst nach dem sturz!!!!!!!!!


----------



## würfelglück (13. April 2006)

Ich habe ca. 6 Radunterhosen, also jeweils mit eigenem Polster. Und nach jeder Fahrt ab in die Wäsche, wie eben mit Unterhosen auch. 

Unterhosen unter den Radhosen rutschen meistens und kneifen dann. Ansonsten einfach ausprobieren. Funktionierte bei mir auch lange ganz gut. 

In diesem Forum wimmelt es stets von Puristen, die sowas gleich für unmöglich halten werden. Aber auch ganz ohne Radhosen bin ich früher regelmäßig Ganztagestouren gefahren. 

Gruß von Würfelglück


----------



## studentx600 (13. April 2006)

nach ein paar kilometern merkst du jede naht der unterhose...also ohne


----------



## norman68 (13. April 2006)

Nabend

also ich fahre jetzt seit etwas mehr als 10 Jahre (ca 10000 Km/Jahr) mit MTBs durch die Gegend und hab immer eine Unterhose an. Hatte da noch nie Probleme auch nicht wenn die Tour an die 200 Km am Tag ging. Fahre den SLR TT als Sattel. Muß jeder für sich selber rausfinden ich finde es so besser.

Ciao Norman


----------



## melbar-kasom1 (14. April 2006)

Bei Hosen mit Pad --> keine Unterhose

Bei Hose ohne Pad --> Unterhose mit Pad siehe (würfelglück)

Man spart sich ja nichts Bikehose muß ja sowieso gewaschen werden

Gruß mel..


----------



## Radsportpepe (14. April 2006)

bei Radhosen (Rennhosen) Grundsätzlich NEIN!


----------



## uphillking (14. April 2006)

Ich ziehe auch unter die Badehose noch ne Büx an  ;-))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ambientkatz (15. April 2006)

würfelglück schrieb:
			
		

> Aber auch ganz ohne Radhosen bin ich früher regelmäßig Ganztagestouren gefahren.


Ferkel! Dass du dich nicht schämst!


----------



## dueckr (16. April 2006)

würfelglück schrieb:
			
		

> Aber auch ganz ohne Radhosen bin ich früher regelmäßig Ganztagestouren gefahren.



Alter Flitzer!!!


----------



## D.S. (16. April 2006)

Und wenn dann nur mit String... Damit sichs nicht so abzeichnet


----------



## VotecArni (16. April 2006)

Achte mal auf Angebote von Aldi oder Lidl .
Sie bieten Funtionsunterhosen an die etwas länger sind-
sehen aus wie Badehosen.
Da merkst du danbn auch keine Naht mehr .
Bei längeren Touren schmier ich mir den Mors noch mit
Hirschtalk ein .


----------



## Trollobaby (18. April 2006)

Wo sind wir den hier. Natürlich immer ohne.
Oder ganz nackisch.


----------



## Wurzelhüpfer (18. April 2006)

nackt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## öcsi (18. April 2006)

Ohne Unterhose und mit Melkfett auf dem Hintern bzw überall wo Haut auf Haut reiben kann.

Gruss
Öcsi


----------



## Monsterwade (18. April 2006)

Schau bei den Pro´s. Die fahren immer ohne, sonst macht´s ja auch keinen Sinn.

Sitzcreme: http://www.veloplus.ch/shop/artikel_detail.asp?grp=3090
Nicht ganz billig, aber saugut. Selbst auf ner 300km-Etappe (RR) nichts wundgescheuert.


----------



## Oliver73 (18. April 2006)

Das ist ja zum Glück keine Frage des Styling sondern nur der Funktionalität.

Kann also jeder halten wie er will. Kommt wohl auch aufs Sitzfleisch an, wenn jemand mit Unterhose unter der Radhose keine Probleme hat und nichts wundscheuert darf er ruhig.

Ich hab auch mit Unterhose angefangen, mittlerweile nur noch mit Radhose mit Polstereinsatz. Des lieben Schwitzens willen.


----------

